# Bronze Corydoras



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,
I had just gotten a Bronze Cory, i need info on this fish. Is it OK if I feed it shrimp pellets? The temp is about 78 degrees so is that OK? I need as many tips as possible.

*UPDATE* Now he's twitching like my mollies. See "On Mollies..." by me to know what I mean. He's also pretending to be a pleco, he gulps air from the top. That's because they'res not enough oxygen right?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

pH should be 6.0 - 8.0, grows to about 7.5 cm, and should be kept at 77-82 degrees. Hope this helps



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

bullseyejoey said:


> pH should be 6.0 - 8.0, grows to about 7.5 cm, and should be kept at 77-82 degrees. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Well currently I need to know what's wrong with my Cory. He's also very (if too) active during the day, swimming left and right against the wall.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

he is exploring his new home..it is very common for cories to shoot up to the surface to take a gulp of air...does not mean not enough oxygen....
you probably still have ich in the tank and could have infected the cory....78 is fine....


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea Loha's right my albino Cory's did that when I got them but not so much anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Loha, how did he get ich after not even 1 hour?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

It's VERY contagious it's just like getting a fever randomly over an hour of being ok to sick. Even though fevers aren't contagious do you get my point?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

k but he's still at it, just on a different side.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a fish being moved gets stressed...and then is introduced into a diseased tank...that is truly a recipe for disaster...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Pleco: why didn't you deep clean the tank before you got another fish? That would have been the smart thing to do. Plus research the fish that you are getting yourself into. I don't know anything about the fish you got. But I typed a pretty lengthy comment on one of your threads on how to keep fish alive and such.

Ich can stay in a tank for a while, not sure how long but it stays in there for a while. Your new fish may be infected with ich because of it.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes Angelclown I know...
I can get pretty stupid when it comes to fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I can get pretty stupid when it comes to fish also.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Deja vu.
We all do. He seems calmer now though.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

i have 2 peppered corys in the 64L, very active and i think they are in love lol, they have a breather now an then then off to scavenge again...
they munched their way through one of the plants i had so i had to move that into the other tank with 1 leaf left, gonna see if i can get it to sprout again, looks promising.
are really nice fish to have in my opinion


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I seriously still need to know if I can give it shrimp pellets, the API kind


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes....absolutely...but just make sure you provide it with proper nutrition....vegetable flakes or sticks too..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I got another Bronze Cory today. Hopefully, he's happy.
Let's just pretend they're not a breeding pair even though I don't know if they are.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if i had to live with the gravel in your avatar i would probably croak too...

it is not a breeding pair...because they have not bred for you yet...you just have 2 fish..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Uhh...why? They seem pretty happy now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Loha is just being funny. You have to get used to his sense of humor. I think that the gravel in your avatar is pretty neat. I like the colors.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I just hope that the cories aren't dead when I come back from Peekn peak.


----------

